
Ask HN: How can I improve the performance of this Node.js app? - gengstrand
I have heard how node.js apps are faster than Java so I was surprised when I load tested node.js micro-service https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;gengstrand&#x2F;clojure-news-feed&#x2F;tree&#x2F;master&#x2F;server&#x2F;feed4 and compared the results with the same load test of this feature identical Java version https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;gengstrand&#x2F;clojure-news-feed&#x2F;tree&#x2F;master&#x2F;server&#x2F;feed3 and found the node.js service to have 40% lower throughput and from 19 to 34% higher latency. What could I have done to make this app faster?
======
ankurdhama
Use node cluster mode to run multiple processes to handle the requests so that
you are using all the cores of the machine.

~~~
gengstrand
Thanks. That did improve the node.js performance. It now has comparable
latency and only 16% lower throughput.

